# Grazing/livery Runcorn, Widnes, Frodsham Warrington



## Mummytoone (31 March 2013)

Hi

I am looking for a field to rent or a small yard to rent (would consider purchase of either). Anything from 1 acre considered.  For my own private use.

If you know of anything please let me know.

Thanks


----------



## PoppyAnderson (31 March 2013)

There's a field near our yard in Daresbury that's had ponies on it recently. I don't know much about it but apparently, the owner of the ponies rents the field from a local farmer. The ponies have gone elsewhere now. It's a super field and huge. Sorry that's all a bit vague but I thought it worth throwing into the mix, just as an option.


----------



## Mummytoone (31 March 2013)

Hi Poppy

Thank you for replying that would be the perfect area for me.  Do you know the name of the farmer who owns the land please.

Thanks


----------



## PoppyAnderson (31 March 2013)

No, I'm sorry, I don't. Sorry to be so vague. I'll ask around tomorrow to see what I can find out, if anything.


----------



## Mummytoone (31 March 2013)

PoppyAnderson said:



			No, I'm sorry, I don't. Sorry to be so vague. I'll ask around tomorrow to see what I can find out, if anything.
		
Click to expand...

Thank you so much, I would really appreciate that.


----------



## PoppyAnderson (1 April 2013)

Not been to the yard yet but spotted this. Too far? http://horsegossip.proboards.com/index.cgi?board=other&action=display&thread=159012


----------



## rachyblue (10 April 2013)

If it's near Daresbury it's probably Richard Bennett.


----------



## Mummytoone (10 April 2013)

rachyblue said:



			If it's near Daresbury it's probably Richard Bennett.
		
Click to expand...


Thanks


----------



## Mummytoone (14 April 2013)

Still looking if anyone knows of anything.

Thanks


----------



## rachyblue (14 April 2013)

Did you try calling Richard? I have his number.


----------



## Mummytoone (14 April 2013)

rachyblue said:



			Did you try calling Richard? I have his number.
		
Click to expand...


He has not got anything...


----------



## Mummytoone (18 April 2013)

This has unexpectedly got urgent, if you know or anything please let me know.


----------



## rachyblue (19 April 2013)

There are plenty of livery spaces around if it doesn't have to be sole use.


----------



## Mummytoone (19 April 2013)

rachyblue said:



			There are plenty of livery spaces around if it doesn't have to be sole use.
		
Click to expand...

Any recommendations welcome, part or possibly full livery considered but no DIY.

Thanks


----------



## here_i_am (20 April 2013)

There are loads of fields around sandymoor, but i personally wouldnt trust the horses to not be stolen by certain people. I think English Partnership (or something similar) are in charge of any council-owned grazing in the area. 
I used to be stabled in runcorn, then daresbury, now frodsham. Which area would u prefer? Most of the runcorn yards are DIY.


----------



## Mummytoone (21 April 2013)

Hi

I am only aware of two yards in Runcorn that's Sutton Fields and Clifton, neither of them would be suitable.

In Daresbury I know there is the full livery one that used to be owned by Daresbury estates, and also the DIY one at the turkey farm and the DIY one where there is also a cattery.  None of these would be suitable.

If I have missed any please do let me know.

Thanks


----------



## here_i_am (21 April 2013)

Daresbury also has Tates http://www.newhousefarmlivery.com/ and Hatton stables 
http://www.hattonstables.co.uk/index/Welcome.html

There's Re


----------



## here_i_am (21 April 2013)

Didn't finish, sorry! Red house farm in Preston on the Hill (too far?) http://www.redhousestables.com/facilities.html
In frodsham there's Alvanley Hall Farm (cant find their official website atm, but the yard in lovely).
There's also a yard on Bradley Lane in frodsham. Again, so website but lovely place:
Bradley Farm Livery
Cheshire
Bradley Lane, Frodsham, WA6 7EP
Sian Lawes
Tel: 07974 448098 

If i think of more, I'll let u know


----------



## Mummytoone (21 April 2013)

here_i_am said:



			Didn't finish, sorry! Red house farm in Preston on the Hill (too far?) http://www.redhousestables.com/facilities.html
In frodsham there's Alvanley Hall Farm (cant find their official website atm, but the yard in lovely).
There's also a yard on Bradley Lane in frodsham. Again, so website but lovely place:
Bradley Farm Livery
Cheshire
Bradley Lane, Frodsham, WA6 7EP
Sian Lawes
Tel: 07974 448098 

If i think of more, I'll let u know 

Click to expand...

That's great thank you


----------



## rachyblue (21 April 2013)

There are others but it would be helpful if you could tell us why some of the others are unsuitable, and then maybe we could help you find one that is.


----------



## here_i_am (21 April 2013)

I think just because they only offer DIY & op wants part, & possibly full livery? That's how i read it anyway


----------



## rachyblue (21 April 2013)

Hmm but the Daresbury estate place does part livery, and Sutton Fields and Clifton both have people who do services.
Hatton is DIY btw.


----------



## Mummytoone (22 April 2013)

here_i_am said:



			I think just because they only offer DIY & op wants part, & possibly full livery? That's how i read it anyway 

Click to expand...

Thank you you are right


----------



## Mummytoone (22 April 2013)

rachyblue said:



			Hmm but the Daresbury estate place does part livery, and Sutton Fields and Clifton both have people who do services.
Hatton is DIY btw.
		
Click to expand...

Sutton Fields and Clifton are not formal it people who will do it.  Daresbury estate did not have the right feel.

I have now found somewhere, thank you everyone for your help.


----------

